# Frage zu Strom-Output von Netzteilen



## wSam (12. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Da mir für einen Zyxel Router das passende original Netzteil fehlt, habe ich jetzt mal die anderen Netzteile angeschaut was für Strom die so liefern.

Auf dem Router steht: max. Power consumption: 13 Watt.

Soviel ich weiss ist ja P = U * I. Daher sollte es ja egal sein wie ich auf die 13 Watt komme oder?

Somit sollte ja ein Netzteil mit folgendem Output theoretisch gehen:

Output: +5V bei 2.6A (ergibt genau 13 Watt)

Spielt es denn wirklich keine Rolle wie hoch die Ampere oder die Spannung ist, sofern das Resultat stimmt?

Oder gibt es da spezielle Netzteile, die einen beliebigen Output meistern?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruss


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. August 2006)

Die Voltzahl sollte auf jeden Fall die selbe sein, sonst gibts gratinierten Router, ob die Milliampere nun höher sind ist generell egal der Router zieht nur soviel wie er braucht.
Ein Videorekorder braucht ja auch keine 16 Ampere, obwohl die Steckdose soviel zur Verfügung stellt 
Die Milliampere sollten nur nicht alzu weit unter dem liegen was das Gerät braucht, einige Geräte sind dagegen unempfindlich, andere funktionieren nicht richtig oder töten auf dauer dein Netzteil.

Warum Firmen immernoch die Angaben in Watt bei solchen Geräten machen ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.

Achso, 5 Volt + 2,6 Ampere = 13 Watt wenn mein Taschenrechner nicht spinnt.
Wobei 2,6 Ampere schon ein wenig viel Bedarf wäre für so ein Gerät.

Edit:  Hier kann man das nochmal nachrechnen, praktisch das Internet, und ich dachte da gibts nur Pornos und Tutorials.de


----------



## chmee (12. August 2006)

Ich würde eher auf ein 12V Netzteil schließen, ist ja ziemlicher Standard.
Heisst Dann 13W/12V = 1,083A 

Die Netzteilbeschreibungen geben die Max A an, somit wäre ein 1,2A
Netzteil für 10EUR schon OK.
Bei http://www.reichelt.de Artikel MW 9112-GS

In der Bedienungsanleitung (Runterladen) wird sicherlich auch drin stehen,
welche Spannung es benötigt.

mfg chmee.


----------



## wSam (12. August 2006)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden dass das Gerät 12V benötigt (@ chmee: richtig!).

@chmee:



> Die Netzteilbeschreibungen geben die Max A an, somit wäre ein 1,2A
> Netzteil für 10EUR schon OK.



Die Netzteilbeschreibungen geben die Maximalen Ampere an, welche das Netzteil liefern kann? habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

Zu deinem Netzteiltipp: Dort steht was von "Geringe Brummspannung", was bedeutet den dies?


----------



## chmee (12. August 2006)

Vielleicht dass dort eine geringe 50Hz Wechselstrom-Amplitude draufliegt.
Ist also nicht galvanisch getrennt.

mfg chmee


----------



## wSam (12. August 2006)

Ich sehe gerade dass der Router 12VAC Input aufnimmt. Also wohl Wechselspannung oder?
Dann würde das MW 9112-GS Gerät aber nicht gehen oder?


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. August 2006)

Richtig der MW 9112-GS geht dann natürlich nicht.
Du bräuchtest einen 12 Volt Trafo ohne Gleichrichter, ich find jetzt aber spontan bei Conrad keinen der genug Leistung hätte


----------



## chmee (12. August 2006)

Bin aber überrascht, dass ein Router Wechselspannung haben will. 

Welche-r / s Typ/Modell ist das ?

mfg chmee


----------



## wSam (13. August 2006)

Es handelt sich um einen ZyXEL Prestige 650H-I. 

Es steht auf der Packung 12 VAC Input und auf der Platine des Routers auch AC 12V.

Jedoch konnte ich den Router mit einem Netzteil von einer Airport BaseStation benutzen (Output 12V = 1.25 Ampere). Anhand des = Zeichen mit dem unterbrochenen unteren Strich schliesse ich darauf dass dieses Netzteil Gleichstrom liefert. Der Router lief trotzdem.


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2006)

Ein gerade Doppelstrich sollte Gleichstrom sein.

Theoretisch kann man viele Wechselstromgeräte mit Gleichstrom betreiben (versucht aber niemals das umgekehrt ), die Frage ist nur ob dann auch genug Leistung rüberkommt.
Wenn es aber funktioniert, und dein netzteil nicht zu heis wird, sollte das vermutlich kein Problem darstellen.

Wobei ich es seltsam finde, meine Wechselstromgeräte hier schalten zum Großteil sofort wieder aus wenn ich ausversehen ein Gleichstromnetzteil anschliese


----------

